
Facebook to build its own private court system for governing speech - blopeur
https://www.ft.com/content/f0306e24-d982-11e9-8f9b-77216ebe1f17
======
ryacko
This was an episode of the court drama series The Good Fight.
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6199772/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6199772/)

Except it was about writing Terms of Service and debating people impacted by
the new rules.

------
cafard
Does the Financial Times accept all ads without question, or publish all
letters to the editor?

